# Post where your at- State or Country



## Basketmiss (Mar 4, 2008)

Some people on here dont have where they are located, so I was wondering where everyone is?

Its nice to see who is close in proximity.

Then if you find someone close by you maybe people could meet or visit and see each others horses or donkeys......

I would love to find people close to see. I know there are some mini donkey people on here in Mo..

I am in Columbia , MO


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 4, 2008)

Baxter, TN ... for now.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2008)

Cedarville, New Jersey also for now (south west NJ)

a small farming town plenty of open land here

although we are moving to Virginia when our farm sells


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not close..........Montesano Washington, the State


----------



## CrescentMinis (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm closer to you, Nancy.....

BORING, Oregon (don't you love the name of this city) OH!


----------



## luckymeacres (Mar 4, 2008)

Ocala, Florida


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

Ontario, Canada


----------



## River Wood (Mar 4, 2008)

South Central Minnesota here..

Hopefully someday living somewhere warm during the winter months before I die.


----------



## minih (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful Heber Springs, Arkansas!


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Mar 4, 2008)

bushnell fl


----------



## Sterling (Mar 4, 2008)

Wharton State Forest area, in the Pine Barrens of Southern New Jersey!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 4, 2008)

Clyde-Green Springs, Ohio





Located in northwestern ohio, just about 30 minutes southeast of Teledo


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 4, 2008)

Little ole Zanesfield, Ohio


----------



## Barbie (Mar 5, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Parrish, FL (for now)[/SIZE]

Tellico Plains, TN (soon, I hope)

Barbie


----------



## Jesper (Mar 5, 2008)

well I guess I am rather far away since I am from Denmark, Europe (the country, not the city).

Faith Lichtenberg you just be happy you live in Boring and not in heck, that city name always had me pondering, but I love the picture of the city sign from heck with icecicles on it *grins*


----------



## HorseMom (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in the Capital Region, New York. About 5 minutes out of Albany.

Heather


----------



## Kathy2m (Mar 5, 2008)

Hudson, Fl about 1 hour north of Tampa.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Mar 5, 2008)

I am in McComb, OH.


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Little ole Zanesfield, Ohio


Lucky C

Where is Zanesfield?

I go to Zanesville OH which is close to the Longaberger facility. I sell Longaberger and go to OH to visit or take customers. I am going at the end of May this yr...Taking a bus full of women!!


----------



## Bassett (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful West Central Wisconsin on the Mississippi River, Rural area, 2 miles from Nelson, villiage of 389 people. Minnesota just across the River. 8 miles from Donna (qrtrae) and 16 miles from Marnie. Beautiful part of the world but poor economy.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 5, 2008)

Brandon, Ms


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2008)

Historic Spotsylvania, VA (USA)


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 5, 2008)

Generally about 30 miles south of Jill in Richmond VA.. 2008-2009 Frankfurt Germany.

Tin-z where are you over here!

Lyn


----------



## Slinkky (Mar 5, 2008)

Wylie, Tx (30 min. NE of Dallas)


----------



## jess (Mar 5, 2008)

Peru, NY in the Adirondack Mountains for the last four years. Before that I lived in Addison, VT


----------



## wantminimore (Mar 5, 2008)

Mid-coast Maine





Leslie


----------



## LindaL (Mar 5, 2008)

Beaverton, Oregon, which is just west of Portland!


----------



## shalamara minis (Mar 5, 2008)

Culver Oregon between Redmond and Madras


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi!

I'm located in south eastern Nebraska.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 5, 2008)

Farmington, MN



Originally from Greenwich, Ridgefield then Wilton Connecticut.

Wishing I were anywhere else but Minnesota!!


----------



## Shari (Mar 5, 2008)

Should just say I am from the US....because I have lived all over. 98% of my family is on the East coast(NC,MA,NH,Maine and Nova Scotia).

Right now, I live in the Gobel Hills above the Columbia River in OR.


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 5, 2008)

West Central Wisconsin... about 45 minutes from the Mall of America!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 5, 2008)

Vassalboro Maine about 12 miles from the State Capitol of Augusta and planning to be sonewhere in TN in the next year if logistics work.


----------



## DreamtSilence (Mar 5, 2008)

Austin, TX. But relocating in May. Somewhere. Ocala? Somewhere horse friendly.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 5, 2008)

Southern corner of New Hampshire...currently RAINING here...at least it is not snowing!


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Merrill, Michigan

Soon to be Paris, Tennessee!!!!!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 5, 2008)

DeKalb, Texas. North Eastern Texas, about 45 miles sw of Texarkana, 150 miles North of Dallas.

Actually, I'm in the boonies!


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2008)

Our farm with our horses is in Pittsville, Virginia. We are currently living in Talking Rock, Georgia. Both places are in the Blue Ridge Mountains about 7 hours apart.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 5, 2008)

In the San Bernardino Mtns of southern California here.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2008)

Sunny Southern California!





Does anyone here remember a few years back one of the forum members created an interactive map, and we all added our locations by city/state with flags, along with our Farm Name? It was pretty cool!

Liz R.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 5, 2008)

Northeast Wisconsin, about 45 minutes north of Green Bay. Our area is a farming and resort area. Taxes are insanely high, and wages are extreamly poor. Jobs are far and few between, alot of foreclouseres in our area, and just about every other lake cottage/summer homes, are for sale.

Liz, I remember that interactive map. Did you try doing a search for it on the old threads?


----------



## Corey_Sugar Lake Training Center (Mar 5, 2008)

Prairie Du Rocher, IL

45 miles south of St. Louis


----------



## SWA (Mar 5, 2008)

We currently "live" here in Paisley, FL. (Northern most "triangle" of Lake County, just bordering the Lake, Marion, Volusia county lines.)

We also have 21 acres up in Bell, FL (Just outside of Gainesville, FL), that we've owned for nearly 20 years...we keep saying we'll move there when we "retire".


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2008)

Far northern Utah, not too many miles from the Idaho Border. We moved here nearly two years ago from the suburbs of Salt Lake City (it WAS the "boonies" when we first moved there) and we are LOVING our new place!


----------



## djskid (Mar 5, 2008)

Ontario, Canada!!


----------



## CKC (Mar 5, 2008)

Virginia(about 1 hour west of DC)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 5, 2008)

> Lucky CWhere is Zanesfield?
> 
> I go to Zanesville OH which is close to the Longaberger facility. I sell Longaberger and go to OH to visit or take customers. I am going at the end of May this yr...Taking a bus full of women!!


Northwest Ohio in Logan county..


----------



## Janis (Mar 5, 2008)

Van Alstyne Texas - about 50 miles north of Dallas


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Mar 5, 2008)

Located in beautiful Salem, Oregon, USA.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## Fred (Mar 5, 2008)

Stratham, New Hampshire on the seacoast. I am in the little stretch between Maine and Massachusetts. Linda


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 5, 2008)

Wilmington, the hurricane capitol of North Carolina!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 5, 2008)

Wills Point, Texas.... 1 hour east of Dallas


----------



## D&M Gemstone Appys (Mar 5, 2008)

I am from Minneosta. Burrrrr it's still cold up here now in March. We had snow yesterday.


----------



## bjcs (Mar 6, 2008)

Navasota,Texas about 80 miles north of Houston

Riverdance I was born in Stamford,CT and lived in Ridgefield, Ct in the 60's.


----------



## Steph (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm from Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON Canada, but am currently in Carbondale, IL going to school.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 6, 2008)

"Freezing" Freeland, MI...about 2 hours North of Detroit.

Shellee


----------



## Al B (Mar 6, 2008)

Lovely Cypress, Texas located on the NW corner of Houston.


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello from Hampshire, TN (Maury County) or better know as middle TN. Its nice to see a couple of you are moving to TN...

And it is so funny that there are soooo many of you in TX, I was raised in Garland, TX (Dallas County) and never heard anything about miniature horses till I moved here in 2000. I wish I would have found my love for miniature horses when I lived in TX, there is a whole lot more to do in TX (Shows, etc)

I sure miss home- Alan Jackson said it best "If Dallas was in TN"





I would sure be alot happier!!

Have a great show season!!


----------



## sundancer (Mar 6, 2008)

Cumberland Maine!!!! Just outside the city of Portland.

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 6, 2008)

I live in the very small town of Espyville, Pa. I am right on the Ohio border. I hr. south of Erie, pa and about 2 hrs north of Pittsburgh. If you blink, you miss Espyville and end up in Ohio.. OH!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 6, 2008)

Brown City, Michigan. In the heart of michigans thumb. The name says it all, this whole area is open farmland for miles. We get alot of wind which is nice in the summer time, keeps away the humidity and we don't have too many mosqitoes at night I think it's because we have a constant breeze. However in the winter it is dreadful when we get snow I never know how much we got because it drifts sometimes 3 to 6 feet depending on the intensity. I would love to move to Kentucky one day I don't mind winter but I don't want it 6 months out of the year. Right now our snow is almost all melted but now they are calling for another storm we could get 5 to 9 inches tomarrow




I swear if this doesn't stop I'm packing my bags!

~Jessica


----------



## Contessa (Mar 6, 2008)

South central PA-Dover (near York, PA)


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 6, 2008)

I am about 12 miles SW of Iowa City. I don't live in Kalona that is just the nearest post office (10 miles away to the south



).

Hubby wants to go south for the winters so I guess I'll become a snow bird.

I remember that map too, Liz R.


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2008)

Hosscrazy said:


> Sunny Southern California!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!! I do remember that map


----------



## justjinx (Mar 6, 2008)

South Cerntral Wisconsin (about 1/2 hour north of Madison)....jennifer


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 7, 2008)

Derby NY


----------



## Gini (Mar 7, 2008)

Tucson, AZ Sunshine and lovin it! Can't handle snow, ice and cold for more than a few days....


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Mar 7, 2008)

Auburn NY, upstate 20 miles west of Syracuse

I HATE WINTER


----------



## Marylou (Mar 8, 2008)

13 years ago we moved from Rhinebeck NY in the Hudson Valley to Port St Lucie Florida. Have not looked back once.


----------



## Tami (Mar 8, 2008)

I am in Marshall WI, just about 15 minutes east of my home town of Madison. I hate winter but love where I live.


----------



## Mom2Cami (Mar 8, 2008)

Thorn Hill, TN...Heaven on earth


----------



## PHF Fancy (Mar 8, 2008)

South East New Hampshire.


----------



## twister (Mar 8, 2008)

Ontario, Canada, a little place called Kenilworth, we are just off hwy 6, in between hwy 9 and 89 (for those of you that know Ontario) we usually have the kettle on for tea but can make coffee, drop in and have a cup





Yvonne


----------



## susanne (Mar 8, 2008)

After living for years in a very urban neighborhood in the city (Portland, Oregon), even with horses, we shocked friends and family by heading for the hills. We now live at the edge of the outback in the hills above Scappoose, Oregon and love it.

We have the best of both worlds...we still love all of the great things about Portland, a very beautiful, arts-oriented city, with the most trees within the city limits aof any city in the country. However, we don't enjoy the traffic or all of the people. Now we have sweet silence (except the coyotes), yet we're only 20-30 minutes NW of town.

The only downside is that we cheated our old neighborhood of their beloved community horses!


----------



## Sonya (Mar 8, 2008)

Chesaning, Michigan...home of the Shiawassee River Queen (showboat)

The town is very small and old...very cool old buildings and shops though (that keep closing down and/or falling down)...absolutely nothing to offer here! They do the showboat once a year and have a few antique and craft fairs in town in the summer. Christmas is a big dieal with the town lined with candles for the candlewalk, horse drawn carraiges, etc...Surrounding it is just farm land...very flat! About 2 hrs NW of Detroit in the palm of the hand!

Not real exciting here, rural, but very little crime...if you don't count the mailbox smashers!


----------



## Sylma (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm not really new....been lurking for a long time. I'm from New Orleans, Louisiana.


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 8, 2008)

Corry, Pennsylvania (the heart of the lake effect snow belt-- 30 miles SE of Lake Erie)

Right now we are in the middle of a blizzard and everything is closed down!


----------



## Southern Belle Farm (Mar 10, 2008)

There are alot of Oregonians here! We're in Eagle Creek, Oregon. Just down the road from exciting Boring, OR.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 10, 2008)

For now.....Burbank, California (aka the town too scary for Tim Burton



).

The heart of the television industry, close to Nickelodeon studios, Disney Chanel, Warner Brothers, NBC, all that good stuff.


----------

